# new guts on a budget



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

it begins.....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

old tired ass seats :barf:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

old tired ass kick panels etc....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

seat stripped of old skin....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

new skins.... my hog ring pliers took a shit on me so i still need to heat stretch and hog ring seats to smooth some more but you get the idea ill post more as i go along.....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

before pic.... i then prepped-cleaned wet with denatured alcahol and grey scuff pad,applied several coats of adhiesive promoter,then im using a special interior paint that has a flex agent as well as a drying agent ...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

and the finished result...... :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

kick panel


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

whats the trunk look like?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 16 2005, 12:35 PM~4010229
> *whats the trunk look like?
> *












trunk is getting some upgrades also but heres how it currently looks.....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

looks good. first time i seen it


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 16 2005, 06:43 PM~4012236
> *looks good. first time i seen it
> *


thanks homeboy


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

looks good chris


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 16 2005, 09:48 PM~4013341
> *looks good chris
> *



dale arent you turning the big 21 soon? you know we coming down right! :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

loookin good ..where ya get them covers for the seats from?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 17 2005, 01:35 PM~4016658
> *loookin good ..where ya get them covers for the seats from?
> *



www.autointeriors.com  good peaple really friendly and they sell material by the yard flat and stitched so you can do your own headliner panels etc....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

front cushion done.... that was kinda tricky! now for the backrest... more pics tomarrow  
and thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

then i will be back tomarrow :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 17 2005, 10:28 PM~4020595
> *then i will be back tomarrow  :cheesy:
> *


OH brother :uh:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

if you got the front, then the back is a walk in the park


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 17 2005, 11:34 PM~4020645
> *OH brother :uh:
> *


 :angry: fuckin stalker! when i see you, ITS ON :angry:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

looks nice,thanx for shareing pics with all us you get them in yet?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Oct 18 2005, 08:46 AM~4021906
> *looks nice,thanx for shareing pics with all us you get them in yet?
> *


no i kinda got ahead of myself on this thread cause im in the process of repainting my cougar also so im going to hold off on installing carpet kit etc @ least till my jams are squirted  but ill keep posting everything interior wise im doing...
interior not my field @ all but its coming out nice just slow,but clean and simple


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

and thanks for the props homies means alot to me!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 18 2005, 06:40 AM~4021533
> *:angry:  fuckin stalker!  when i see you, ITS ON  :angry:
> *


LMFAO :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Int looks nice homie..wish I had that talent.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

like i said slow............ starting on othet bottom cushion.....


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Mad props bro :thumbsup: Looks good I'll have to holla at you when we're
ready to do the 27 Roadster intererior and get some pointers!
You must have said fuck the bullshit and pay someone, when you can 
do just as good of a job yourself huh!


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Does OSHA know whats going on ?

P.S. Dale does turn 21 soon but wont tell me when ( I think he's scared )
He's going to get one hell of a birthday beat'n :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

childforsaken nice avatar


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 18 2005, 09:28 PM~4027195
> *childforsaken  nice avatar
> *



thanks homie!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

front seat done except headrests getting embroidered :cheesy:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

another pic.......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

nice seats you have a PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

a lil lace to match the paint scheme :0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i think im doing aight for an amatuer :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Looks Good....


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

looks DAMN nice bro...where did you learn to do this? is there books or online sites? iam gonna do my own also but wanna study up on it


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluepitlovers_@Oct 29 2005, 07:25 PM~4096527
> *looks DAMN nice bro...where did you learn to do this? is there books or online sites? iam gonna do my own also but wanna study up on it
> *



shit im learning on trial and error basis :tongue:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

with plastic panels you just have to make sure you scuff it good first then you wont have to worry about paint poppin back off,lookin good man i like the looks of clean progress.its lookin to be a neck breaker.,


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 30 2005, 08:44 PM~4102338
> *with plastic panels you just have to make sure you scuff it good first then you wont have to worry about paint poppin back off,lookin good man i like the looks of clean progress.its lookin to be a neck breaker.,
> *



i used denatured alcahol and scuffed it WET with a grey scuff pad (red) ones a lil to abrasive then i used a plasic adhisive promoter shit works excellent! no fish eyes no reactions! i spent a lil extra getting the paint specially made for interior apllications and i must say it lays nice! worth the money! and it doesnt scratch easy like ive seen my homies run into in the past when they painted thjere interior pieces....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

everything inside is freshly painted except center console, glove compartment and bottom piece (where switchplate mounts) i think i can work around some things without having to take instremunt cluster out w'ell see i guess..........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still lookin good.


----------



## popadredz (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Oct 18 2005, 07:28 PM~4026431
> *like i said slow............ starting on othet bottom cushion.....
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know if you know this but you need to use listing wire or a J hook on that seat bottom or the vinyl will rip  :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by popadredz_@Nov 6 2005, 01:31 AM~4147244
> *Dont know if you know this but you need to use listing wire or a J hook on that seat bottom or the vinyl will rip   :biggrin:
> *



it didnt have listing on the original skins,so i didnt ,damn you serious!


----------



## popadredz (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Nov 9 2005, 06:07 PM~4174190
> *it didnt have listing on the original skins,so i didnt ,damn you serious!
> *


did it have have J hooks on it then?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

that looks good man, what kind of paint did you use for the lace paint? makin good progress :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 25 2005, 08:55 PM~4276516
> *that looks good man, what kind of paint did you use for the lace paint? makin good progress  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



sikkens for the lace.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Nov 25 2005, 11:07 PM~4277257
> * looks good :biggrin:
> *



thanks! means alot to me! ill have some updated pic soon! broke my hand so im crawlin along on shit right now,jams were squirted last night so ill be kicken ass on carpet install and everything else!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

its a family affair :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i have a broken hand,but good family! thanks for the help charlie.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

sometimes the most simple things can be the biggest pain in da ass


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:roflmao: didnt mean to post my trunk oh well last pic for tonight..










any comments suggestions or critisism-holla....
oh yeah one more thing... high voltage family for life!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks nice bro!


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Damn, shit's lookin good, be tight on the road this summer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 5 2006, 06:51 PM~4783947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you build that console? Also, did you paint the rest of the dash and steering column? It looks great so far. I've done alot of interior stuff too by trial and error. It is a good way to learn though. Those dashboards can be a bitch, I know. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

the console is stock just repainted,the dash i did end up pulling part by part and repainting,also put new pre molded carpet kit in,ill have some more done to it this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

thats looking real nice, good work homie :thumbsup: -much props to your family for helping out as well


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttydippin_@Feb 7 2006, 02:27 PM~4795894
> *thats looking real nice, good work homie :thumbsup: -much props to your family for helping out as well
> *



hey thanks! ill have the front seats in tomarrow,and hopefully the doors back on :0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

updated pics....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

and the door back on,thats all for now.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Lookin better, one step at a time, hey man, traded my 94 Grand Am in for a 2002 Grand Am GT, red and black 2 door with leather, that bitch is clean, I love it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 06:40 AM~4817076
> *lookin good man
> *


thanks homey,compliments is what gets me up early on the weekend to work on my diamond in the ruff


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

looks good keep it up. how long before you think it'll be finished?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

still aint feelin te chain steering wheel, u need a nice wood grain one... other than that, looks pretty damn good... where u get ur carpet from? cant wait to start on mine :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Feb 10 2006, 07:19 PM~4822323
> *looks good keep it up. how long before you think it'll be finished?
> *


the dash is in really bad shape,so i had to send it out...3 weeks....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 10 2006, 08:37 PM~4822855
> *still aint feelin te chain steering wheel, u need a nice wood grain one... other than that, looks pretty damn good... where u get ur carpet from? cant wait to start on mine :biggrin:
> *


i had the wheel layin around,woodgrain sounds nice,maybe a lazer cut wheel with woodgrainaround it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 11 2006, 01:43 AM~4825135
> *i had the wheel layin around,woodgrain sounds nice,maybe a lazer cut wheel with woodgrainaround it :biggrin:
> *


ya... sounds better... i just dont like the chain steering wheels, looks like a lil kids ride than... make it more luxory with the wood grain... chain steering wheels are for them ugly ass lowrider hondas


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how much was the carpet?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 11 2006, 10:36 PM~4829386
> *how much was the carpet?
> *



i want to say $119.00


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i put in 13 hrs on my ride today....im dead ass tired....


ZZzzZZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

nice yob man


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey man, looking good, shit get that bitch on the road..............keep up the good work, I got this new Grand Am, and I wanna throw some rim's on that bitch, not sure to go big small, wire's or spinners, that bitch is clean as hell, u gotta see that shit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ight, where updated pics, u should have had enough sleep by now :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

you doing the damn thing ill have to check this out in a day or two, when i come down that way


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

damn i woke up after that all nighter my back was killin me! interior will be finished on the 12 of march..


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn pimp looks good  I just made a deal w/ a guy on NOS OEM style molded tan carpet for the 64 impala $100 shipped :0 They pretty easy to install :dunno: did not look hard from the pics, but just wanted to know what kind of work i am getting into and also I see that you have to cut out your own hole for wiring,....Do you have to cut out for seats also??

Keep up the good work Pimp :thumbsup:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

What is the name of that color of vinyl for the seats? I am going to order soon from automotiveinteriors for new covers for my Pontiac, and I need a light tan color. I guess I should just get samples first...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 18 2006, 02:37 PM~4875270
> *What is the name of that color of vinyl for the seats?  I am going to order soon from automotiveinteriors for new covers for my Pontiac, and I need a light tan color.  I guess I should just get samples first...
> *



color is called buckskin


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 18 2006, 12:33 PM~4874819
> *Damn pimp looks good  I just made a deal w/ a guy on NOS OEM style molded tan carpet for the 64 impala $100 shipped :0 They pretty easy to install :dunno: did not look hard from the pics, but just wanted to know what kind of work i am getting into and also I see that you have to cut out your own hole for wiring,....Do you have to cut out for seats also??
> 
> Keep up the good work Pimp :thumbsup:
> *



yes i had to cut the holes for the wiring and for the seats,i thought "fuck this is going to be hell" but it wasnt hard at all i even had a broken hand @ the time!

and thanks for the compliments :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 5 2006, 09:46 PM~4783902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whose the guy with the mullet? lol


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

looks god mann can' t wait for drop fest the blue 74 glasshouse is getting redone interior and paint and some switches chrome tankes and other stuff fiber glass but i have a new 63 ss vert for drop fest


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 25 2006, 08:02 AM~4925151
> *looks god mann can' t wait for drop fest the blue 74 glasshouse is getting redone interior and paint and some switches chrome tankes and other stuff fiber glass but i have a new 63 ss vert for drop fest
> *



damn ss vert! firme! yeah be cool to chill with you homies again. were going to be doing more this year and attending more shows,ill be in las vegas for the next 2 weeks,why dont you pm me your phone number,ill give you a call...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT ill have pics tonight or tomarrow


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

its comming out bad ass, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

the back dash!







:0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i have to paint the trim on panel still....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

dash


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

next pics in 2 weeks....


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

yeah this shits nice..........the pieces from vegas was freshly glued.....had to smell that shit all the way home.......... :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

headliner plastic pillars back dash and the rest is all in except door panels(waiting for car to be painted) ill post pics tomarrow night :0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

pardon the dust


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i did all this/had done what i couldnt for under a $1000.00 total ill put up pics after its all vacumed ,stereo back in and after car is painted next weekend,thanks for all the support and compliments!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

looks tight man


----------

